# Wood type?



## Tclem (Oct 21, 2013)

I've turned a couple bowls with this wood that a logger gave me. He said it was sweet ( something ). Cut down in Mississippi. 
Thanks
Oh the smily face is natural.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 21, 2013)

Tclem said:


> I've turned a couple bowls with this wood that a logger gave me. He said it was sweet ( something ). Cut down in Mississippi.
> Thanks
> Oh the smily face is natural.


----------



## Cross Sawmill (Oct 21, 2013)

Tclem said:


> I've turned a couple bowls with this wood that a logger gave me. He said it was sweet ( something ). Cut down in Mississippi.
> Thanks
> Oh the smily face is natural.


 Sweet Gum? The heart wood of Sweet Gum sometimes produces a dark heart known as Red Gum.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 21, 2013)

Cross Sawmill said:


> Tclem said:
> 
> 
> > I've turned a couple bowls with this wood that a logger gave me. He said it was sweet ( something ). Cut down in Mississippi.
> ...



+1 to sweet gum


----------



## phinds (Oct 24, 2013)

me too on sweetgum/redgum


----------

